
What Do You Consider the Most Interesting Recent News? What Makes It Important? - r721
http://edge.org/annual-question/what-do-you-consider-the-most-interesting-recent-scientific-news-what-makes-it
======
iokevins
Scott Aaronson summarizes a number of the responses:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2612](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2612)

